# Lexmark x1270 - missing drivers & manuals



## yneutron (Sep 24, 2007)

I bought a Lexmark x1270 in UK & brought back to Africa.
Bad surprise when opening box - no manual, no CD.
:upset:

I have Win 98 on my PC and cannot find a web site to download drivers. 
If anyone can assist with a URL for Win 98 drivers and/or manual, you'll make my day
:grin:

thanks


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi and welcome,
Try here:
http://driverscollection.com/?H=X1270&St=4&By=Lexmark
If the link doesn't take you there automatically, its on page two towards the bottom.


----------



## yneutron (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the link - have found a driver and am trying to download in order to try it out.


----------



## upholsterylady (Oct 27, 2007)

I am having problems installing my lexmark x1240. I have windowsxp. The USB will not recognize the printer. Can you help


----------



## kariv (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi,
I am facing the same problem - while tryinh to install Lexmark x1270 on Win98 OS.
I tried to open the All-In-One package - but still...
Can anybody help PLEASE...
Thanks!


----------



## aecomputer (Mar 16, 2008)

I need Lexmark X1270 ME OS driver .... i find it very long dy .... who can help me ?? thanks


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

upholsterylady said:


> I am having problems installing my lexmark x1240. I have windowsxp. The USB will not recognize the printer. Can you help


Hi upholsterylady! :wave:

This is the link for the Lexmark x1240 Windows XP Driver:

*Lexmark x1240 Windows XP Driver*


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi kariv! :wave: Hi aecomputer! :wave:

Welcome to TSF :wave:


There is a article on the Lexmark websites which indicate that the printer should be detected by default. Check this out:

*Lexmark Knowledge Base*




But, if the printer is not detected in Device manager, try download the driver here:

*DriversCollection*


----------

